# YouTube Video's / Reading Not Available



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds like they either Removed that video or made it Private. :yes:


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

Sir MixAlot said:


> Sounds like they either Removed that video or made it Private. :yes:


:glasses: Yes Possibly after the Fact Maybe.. But all 3 Videos in question showed having been Viewed Previous to Me.. :surprise:


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Was there music in the videos? Or clips of movies or something? They could have been taken down for copyright problems, or restricted by country. Or, they might have just been taken down by the creator.


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

McSteve said:


> Was there music in the videos? Or clips of movies or something? They could have been taken down for copyright problems, or restricted by country. Or, they might have just been taken down by the creator.



:surprise: I'm kinda leaning that way Thinking YouTube maybe the Ones behind the Issues.. :vs_worry:


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

NorPlan said:


> :surprise: I'm kinda leaning that way Thinking YouTube maybe the Ones behind the Issues.. :vs_worry:


Sometimes you have to limit who can view your video. It's also a trick sometimes to get viewership.


----------

